# Paph venustum



## Ray (Nov 27, 2019)

First-bloom seedling from Dave Sorokowsky @ Paph Paradise. Not fully open, but with the kids here for Thanksgiving, I might not get another shot.

I opened the gray background on one of my programs, so used my monitor as the background. Image is straight off the camera, except for resizing.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 27, 2019)

WAUW....gorgeously colour petals!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 27, 2019)

OMG it’s saying hug me! Gorgeous colour in petals!!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 27, 2019)

Natural light?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 28, 2019)

crazy red tones


----------



## Ray (Nov 28, 2019)

No Tom. The flash off the camera. I'm sure that's why the red is so bright. It's more purple inindirect sunlight.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 28, 2019)

Beautiful flower. Mine is in bud too. Haven't seen the flower yet, since it blasted last year. Wouldn't mind colors like that


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 29, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> OMG it’s saying hug me! Gorgeous colour in petals!!


That was exactly what I thought when I saw it. Exactly. Lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2019)

Hehe Paph minds think alike


----------



## jemmam (Nov 30, 2019)

Stunning. Mine blasted again this year. Had 2 spikes, never opened after months. 


Why? Why ? Why?


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 30, 2019)

jemmam said:


> Stunning. Mine blasted again this year. Had 2 spikes, never opened after months.
> 
> 
> Why? Why ? Why?



that seems very weird considering how vigorous and easy they seem to be for me...what’s your culture? How do you keep the humidity? Mine are kind of water-sponges, always the first to dry out. I took sphagnum and tucked it all around the growths and water when it dries out, probably twice as often as all my other Paphiopedilum, including delenatii and volonteanum. I’m growing indoors, windows only, Chicago apartment. I want you to succeed...venustem is such a sight to behold in person.


----------



## Junglejewel (Nov 30, 2019)

Do you have any pics of the entire plant? Venustum’s are my favorite species. I have about 20 of them in my collection. Many crosses, as well as many different straight “wild” strains, if you will... my Venustum’s all flourish!! I grow all mine inside the house in a west window, with a cold air humidifier. I keep it around 50-60% humidity during the day and around 40-45% at night. Most are in a mix of 25% small Orchiata, 25% #3 perlite, and 50% New Zealand sphagnum moss, all in Rand’s Air Cone pots. I have a couple in the same mix, but with added portion of peat moss and those do great too. And one in fine CHC, and that one grows like crazy, but I find it requires being watered A LOT more!!


----------



## Junglejewel (Nov 30, 2019)

jemmam said:


> Stunning. Mine blasted again this year. Had 2 spikes, never opened after months.
> 
> 
> Why? Why ? Why?


Probably kept them too dry... I’ve found that my venustum’s require a lot of water all year long.


----------



## Junglejewel (Nov 30, 2019)

Ray said:


> No Tom. The flash off the camera. I'm sure that's why the red is so bright. It's more purple inindirect sunlight.


Any pics of the entire plant Ray? Thank you sir!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 1, 2019)

Good advice. I will have to check that my venustum albums get water consistently. 
I may also have to top my paph collection with moss as my growing areas get very dry (40% humidity most of the time). 
Luckily my malipoense bud is still developing nicely and should open in a week or two.


----------



## jemmam (Dec 1, 2019)

Junglejewel said:


> Do you have any pics of the entire plant? Venustum’s are my favorite species. I have about 20 of them in my collection. Many crosses, as well as many different straight “wild” strains, if you will... my Venustum’s all flourish!! I grow all mine inside the house in a west window, with a cold air humidifier. I keep it around 50-60% humidity during the day and around 40-45% at night. Most are in a mix of 25% small Orchiata, 25% #3 perlite, and 50% New Zealand sphagnum moss, all in Rand’s Air Cone pots. I have a couple in the same mix, but with added portion of peat moss and those do great too. And one in fine CHC, and that one grows like crazy, but I find it requires being watered A LOT more!!


----------



## jemmam (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice. It is upstairs in my ‘cool’ room at best 50% humidity. I spritz or splash it daily along with my phrags. Light is combination of lights and east window. Time for a humidifier I guess. Was so excited with 2 spikes then the flowers never opened. Will add more moss to the mix too. Thanks again!


----------



## Ray (Dec 1, 2019)

Natural sunlight on an overcast morning. 2.5" pot.


----------



## Junglejewel (Dec 2, 2019)

Ray said:


> Natural sunlight on an overcast morning. 2.5" pot.


Thank you Ray! Beautiful specimen! I’d take it off your hands for you to add to my venustum collection! Haha


----------



## Junglejewel (Dec 2, 2019)

jemmam said:


> Thanks for all the advice. It is upstairs in my ‘cool’ room at best 50% humidity. I spritz or splash it daily along with my phrags. Light is combination of lights and east window. Time for a humidifier I guess. Was so excited with 2 spikes then the flowers never opened. Will add more moss to the mix too. Thanks again!





jemmam said:


> Thanks for all the advice. It is upstairs in my ‘cool’ room at best 50% humidity. I spritz or splash it daily along with my phrags. Light is combination of lights and east window. Time for a humidifier I guess. Was so excited with 2 spikes then the flowers never opened. Will add more moss to the mix too. Thanks again!


i will say, I grew and flowered all my venustum’s and most Paph’s for that matter without a humidifier in the home for years! Light, media, and watering are way more important. The added humidity just makes them a bit happier


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, Ray. Photos taken in daylight tend to be more accurate color renditions, but it's still darker petalled than average.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 2, 2019)

Ray said:


> Natural sunlight on an overcast morning. 2.5" pot.


Definitely looks RED!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 5, 2019)

It is red for sure, usually bright for a venustum. What is the parentage?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2019)

That I don't know, but it is apparently out of Taiwan.


----------



## Hien (Dec 5, 2019)

Talking about dark & red.
Does anyone remember these venustum?
https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/paph-venustum-from-s-himalaya-of-tibet.24253/#post-340000
I am still waiting for children plants of this Tibetan venustum variety all these years 
After all, the original post was in 2012, 7 itching years had pass , and no resulted children plants on the market  ??? 
Shouldn't the Taiwanese concentrate on just this variety, and triple cranking production on these plants


----------



## Hien (Dec 5, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It is red for sure, usually bright for a venustum. What is the parentage?


you should see the red ones that were posted 12 years ago, so red that they look like a bunch of Santas on Time Square. see the link to that old Slippertalk thread above.
Am I glad that the photos were not lost like other photos in most of old posts.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 5, 2019)

lol did these ever come up for sale? That orange lip-lining...wow.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2019)

Those Tibetan venustums are gorgeous too. I think the one posted here might be descendants of those or at least have the genes. The Taiwanese secure almost all the fantastic specimens from the Asiatic continent and breed them with their existing stock. I am inquiring now with my sources to confirm if such was the case.


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2019)

It wouldn't surprise me if there was some of that in this line.


----------

